# Umbau eines bmx bike mit fat tires



## MJ1986 (26. April 2019)

Hallo,

Ich interessiere mich für einen Umbau eines bmx bike auf fat tires und habe aber keine Erfahrung damit.

Ich wollte wissen ob es da spezielle rahmen mit entsprechenden Maßen zu kaufen gibt und wenn ja wie man da ran kommt.

Im Web finde ich weder eine spezielle Bezeichnung solcher bmx bikes noch Infos wo man die rahmen oder reifen beziehen kann.


----------

